# Who's got the best off road picture?



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

This thread needs some good old fashioned off road carnage pics. Here are a few of mine. 

Surely someone can top these easily.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

how far are you from HR VA?


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

Charlotte NC. I'm guessing at about 5-6 hours. It's 8 hours from Charlotte to D.C. 
Why do you ask?
Comming down to Charlotte?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

looks like a fun place to get the truck into. unfortunately i'm leaving the area in 6 mos and would like to play before i leave.


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

These pics are from the half constructed Charlotte outer belt. I-485. There are about 20 miles of cut roadbed and some of it is pretty primative, but most is just like driving on the interstate only with dirt instead of pavement. If you look at a map of Charlotte you'll see that the loop is only about 2/3 done. all you do to access it is to drive on 485 until it ends and all trafic exits, at that point you just keep going strait, dodge a few barrels and the pavement will end in just a few minutes. In the rain it becomes a massive pit of red mud, I have mild A/T tires so I prefer it in the dry. 

Send a message if you get down this way, maybe we can get together and have some fun.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

cool, i'm planning a little trek in Jan. will let you know.


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

Careful there buddy, we're just about to buy a house, so if you show up I'll probably put you to work. Fun stuff like leveling an area to pour a concrete pad, or replacing old aluminum wire with new romex. If you time it just right I can even save you some insulating (Hooray fiberglass). Then we can go get dirty. 
Just kidding (if your lucky...hehe). 
keep in touch, we can get together and have a blast.
If you're willing to travel, you should check out Tellico Plains in extreme SW North Carolina. It's great fun. That's where I had to drag a Jeep up a hill on its side with just a come-along. That was in the dark and on the wrong trail. They can get pretty hard core out there, but they've got plenty of lower level trails too. Search for this some on the net. you should come up with some good stuff. 

The park straddles the border of NC and TN, so it may be listed in either state.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

How's that?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice pics 88 :thumbup: , how is your area doing with all the rain lately?


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

Now *THAT* is what I;m talkin' about. Nice air inder that rear wheel. Any lockers on you rig? Those pictures look like they were taken here in North Carolina's Mountains. 

Good stuff!
*Keep 'em commin' guys* 
Johnny :cheers:


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a Lock-Right in the rear, yeah. No probs backing out of the ditch by myself. It actually would have gone forward enough to tip over if I had wanted to.


----------



## Pezzy (Nov 20, 2006)

i miss my website, I dont have much online now...


----------



## mookie (Feb 27, 2003)

Here's one of me.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

here one of me...


----------



## navygz19 (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## navygz19 (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## bobzilla850 (Jul 26, 2007)

i wish my hb had 4wd...


----------



## nissanoffroad (Sep 2, 2007)

i was wondering how you placed pictures on there


----------

